# Thinkin of leavin



## cstocken1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi my and my wife been married 3 years now I have a 3 year old baby with her and she has kids b4 we was married now my step kids. 
we never get on shill I say she always puts me down and makes me fill **** as if nothing done her way its the end of the world and im the hated person once again. Its been going om for some time now and iv fill like givin up and ****in off as I think ill be better of on my own. We dont have sex prob once a month or 2 months I lost intreset in her because how she always acts. Were both 28. But im worried if I leave will she stop me seein my daughter and will she **** me over with csa as if she did we would both be worst of. Any help please ppl


----------



## Uptown (Mar 27, 2010)

CS, welcome to TAM. You will get better feedback and more responses if you write in words, not abbreviations. Also, more detail would be helpful. How far into your relationship did you get before your W started with the verbal abuse and withholding of sex? Is it really true that "She always puts me down"? Or does she flip back and forth between treating you very well and very badly?


----------

